# Skeeter pee labels



## Runningwolf

I am starting this thread asking everyone to post their skeeter Pee label. Even if you altered the recipe or called it something different like lemon Drops, Please post it!


----------



## Wade E

When I get around to it this will be mine with some more editing!


----------



## whine4wine

Love that label Wade........might have to steel......I mean borrow it.

Also this one.


----------



## Green Mountains




----------



## koda_ky

Green Mountains said:


>


 Love this one Very cool!!!


----------



## Green Mountains

koda_ky said:


> Love this one Very cool!!!




thanks Koda.


----------



## jupiter

*Label*

Ok ok, I have been a skeeter on the wall too long. I joined up just so I could share my skeeter pee label.

Lets see if I can do this right. 

View attachment skeeter piss lable pdf.pdf


----------



## arcticsid

That is a goodie there Darren.


----------



## Wade E

Ver nice Jupiter, why dont you shoot the $hit with us? We dont bite.


----------



## arcticsid

Yeah Jupiter, we are all tired of picking on EACH OTHER!!

Wades right, you are sure welcome to join us.


----------



## jupiter

I don't mind being bitten. It's being pissed on that would upset me.


----------



## countrygirl

*not my usual label style...*


----------



## rodo

LMAO Now thats funny!!!


----------



## AndyL

Whoops... Bad andy - no donut...

I was supposed to put em here not in my own thread 










Countrygirl - your driving me nuts with that one  I'm going to find the right fonts & rotate em to fit right and repost in a while


----------



## AndyL

CountryGirl - Do you have a link to the original image?  Guessing there was a torment - which is easier to turn into ferment than running from the pic posted...






Yes - still more work, not totally happy with spacing / alignment on the skeeter pee...


----------



## Wade E

Looking god ya"ll.


----------



## countrygirl

AndyL said:


> CountryGirl - Do you have a link to the original image?  Guessing there was a torment - which is easier to turn into ferment than running from the pic posted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - still more work, not totally happy with spacing / alignment on the skeeter pee...



i think i found it googling "silly lemon pictures" 
i will try to find it...
it was, of course, "make lemonade", but it was why do they "hate" us, lol
i just used wordpublisher'07, did a text box, and then put a white background for the text box. i love the way you did skeeter pee cause it matches better!!!


----------



## countrygirl

it's from lemonsman blogspot?
hope this helps.
i looove the skeeter on the strawberry

thanks wade!


----------



## AndyL

I'll play some more - I prefer to use GIMP (www.gimp.org) - basically a free version of adobe photoshop; basically cut letters from the sign & pasted as layers below - did some scaling and editing to make it look a little neater... almost impossible to match hand drawn lettering with computer generated fonts... So this works a lot better.


----------



## countrygirl

AndyL said:


> I'll play some more - I prefer to use GIMP (www.gimp.org) - basically a free version of adobe photoshop; basically cut letters from the sign & pasted as layers below - did some scaling and editing to make it look a little neater... almost impossible to match hand drawn lettering with computer generated fonts... So this works a lot better.



thanks for the info andy, i will try it...
i also found a BUNCH, every pun intended, on cartoonstock.com
several very funny ones!
post'em if u do anymore!


----------



## AndyL

After cleaning up skeeter pee and getting it all nicely aligned and sized... I decided version 1 was better - skeeter pee just looks better a little less refined... oh and that gramar nut in me insisted I needed the " put back


----------



## Runningwolf

You guys are doing great. I need to start getting more creative myswelf.


----------



## countrygirl

awesome andy! i will try to put up a couple of the funnies...


----------



## countrygirl

this one was my favorite...there are a couple of others in my albumn if anyone wants to use them! have fun and show us ur creations


----------



## jokalotus

not sure yet on the abv might be 12% when its done


----------



## AndyL

I'm not so great on the imagination - but I can run GIMP pretty good  If you've got an idea and the basics - like countrygirl did - I'm more than happy to do the finishing up


----------



## mxsteve625

Messing aroun today and this is what I came up with for a SP label.

Still needs alittle tweaking. BTW way I can't keep enough of this stuff bottled. I upped the ABV alittle on this batch.

Steve 

View attachment Lemonhead.pdf


----------



## countrygirl

mxsteve625 said:


> Messing aroun today and this is what I came up with for a SP label.
> 
> Still needs alittle tweaking. BTW way I can't keep enough of this stuff bottled. I upped the ABV alittle on this batch.
> 
> Steve



lemonheads, lol lol
love it...
keep 'em coming


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve, I like your label. Are you going to put a date on it?


----------



## mxsteve625

The damn stuff don't last long enough to put a date on it.
Last two batches I made they were 1 week apart. Went so fast I was caught off guard and now have my 4th batch in primary.


----------



## ryankelley

*My label*

This is the one I use. It's a perfect rectangle on my screen...not sure why it looks like this when uploaded.


----------



## countrygirl

ryankelley said:


> This is the one I use. It's a perfect rectangle on my screen...not sure why it looks like this when uploaded.



white backgrounds

it's very easy for me to imagine it on a bottle though


----------



## BIGJEFF

*sexy skeeter pee*

Here's what my wife came up with


----------



## PPBart

Compared to most I've seen here, mine are really low-tech, minimal...






It doesn't seem to last long enough for a more formal label(!)

BTE, my granddaughter calls me PopPop, hence the name...


----------



## Runningwolf

Curious, why the bottle number instead of bottle date?


----------



## PPBart

Runningwolf said:


> Curious, why the bottle number instead of bottle date?



I've numbered and logged every bottle of wine I've ever produced. With the bottle number, I can trace back to the date and detailed batch records.


----------



## Duster

Heres mine


----------



## saintprovogirl




----------



## Runningwolf

I like that label. Class without the trash (new category).


----------



## saintprovogirl

Runningwolf said:


> I like that label. Class without the trash (new category).



Just updated it with this style...


----------



## Runningwolf

JMO but I like the first one tons better with the black boarder. That includes the font also. I also like the larger, full picture in the first one. At first glance I thought it said Sweet Fart, sorry. OK no more of my opinions.


----------



## saintprovogirl

Runningwolf said:


> JMO but I like the first one tons better with the black boarder. That includes the font also. I also like the larger, full picture in the first one. At first glance I thought it said Sweet Fart, sorry. OK no more of my opinions.



Thanks for the opinion and now that you point it out...sort of looks like Fart. LOL!


----------



## dangerdave

*My new Skeeter Pee Labels*







---------------------------------------------------






---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave your labels are a class act. My favorite is the first one. I wouldn't change a thing on them.


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks, Dan. I needed something to put on the gift bottles. It's easy just to print what you need, when you need it.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing

2011 Illinois State Fair Gold Medal winner.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing

Not sent to Fair competition. Same recipe, just back-sweetened with strawberry syrup.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great labels and congratulations on the Gold Medal!


----------



## OldCanalBrewing

Peachy Keen from Skeeter Pee base.


----------



## Runningwolf

Love the label. Kinda reminds me of something you would find on a can back in the 50's (Tom can verify). Very nostalgic looking.


----------



## Winegirl

This was my version when I made it. Hopefully a picture will show up.


----------



## LJPelletier

Very nice


----------



## OldCanalBrewing

View attachment 3386


Had to copy from Publisher to show the faded pink background. Its a lime and strawberry version based on the SP recipe. Just bottled today.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing

Aghhhhh!! That didn't turn out well while posting. It looks better with the faded background in Publisher however.


----------



## zeus50

my skeeter pee label


----------



## tatud4life

Here's my latest skeeter pee label for the batch I have in the primary ATM. Not dead set on it, but can't come up with anything else right now.


----------



## olusteebus

In the summer here in northeast Florida there is a fly that comes and stays around until the blackberrys are gone. They are called Yellow Flies. Those flies have a terrible sting and leaves a big welp that is painfull and itches like crazy. I named my sp to commemorate the ending of blackberry season Yeller Fly.

This is the image of that yellow fly on my label


----------



## Boatboy24

tatud4life said:


> Here's my latest skeeter pee label for the batch I have in the primary ATM. Not dead set on it, but can't come up with anything else right now.



I like the first one. Used the same pic for my first pee (Dave's "Easy Peasy" recipe).


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks boat!! I have been leaning towards that one.


----------



## tatud4life

I believe that I'm going to use this one for my strawberry skeeter pee.


----------



## pwm99

I know this is an old topic but thought I would throw mine in...seen tons of skeeters and lemons (and various other fruits) in most of these, so thought I would take my labels a whole different route.

I apologize if this offends anyone


----------



## jamesngalveston

i love it.


----------



## Boatboy24

jamesngalveston said:


> i love it.



me too! .


----------



## tatud4life

pwm99, those are awesome!!


----------



## Noontime

pwm99- Awsome does not begin to describe. Outstanding!


----------



## Elmer

Skeeter Pee
The label was drawn by an friend who is an artists, I mentioned it once while we were drinking. He ran with it!
The label I had used with a red last year, but once I started Skeeter pee, the wine and label both seemed to fit .


----------



## notjustanyjoe

Bottled my first batch of Skeeter pee earlier this week and was about to give them out so I made a few different versions of labels. I'll probably modify at some time but just did it really quick and dirty on photoshop today.


----------



## sour_grapes

I like it. However, I am not sure about listing "ABV:~8.79%." The "~" implies that you have only approximate knowledge of the ABV, but the fact that you are citing the ABV to 1 part in 100,000 implies you know it very well. How about just saying "ABV: 8.8%" or "ABV: 9%" ?


----------



## Noontime

Elmer said:


> Skeeter Pee
> The label was drawn by an friend who is an artists, I mentioned it once while we were drinking. He ran with it!
> The label I had used with a red last year, but once I started Skeeter pee, the wine and label both seemed to fit .


 It's a great image...I just wouldn't put it on a bottle of wine. 

I would not drink that (or even if I did, the image would keep me from enjoying it).

And I'm by no means saying you shouldn't though. It is your wine and your label and it should reflect what you want. Kudos to you...you are braver than me.


----------

